# Comet, BO, or whote leghorn rooster



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I have a choice between these 3 roosters. Which rooster is the best choice of your opinion? I can only pick 1.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

BO or leghorn is what I've heard.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a sweet-spot for Leghorns, so if I was choosing it would be him.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Golden comet, white leghorn, or buff Orpington?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

White leghorn Roo!

:0)
(Btw, I've never had a rooster. Just what I've heard.)


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I like BO's personally.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Depends on your goals for the flock...what kind of genetics are you needing in a rooster?


----------

